# Phrag. Rising Son 'Fox Valley' (Barbara LeAnn x Jason Fischer)



## tomkalina (Nov 19, 2019)

In bloom this afternoon in a cloudy greenhouse. We sold these as seedlings two years ago. Liking the overall color and symmetry.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 19, 2019)

Registered as Rising Son, with a o? It is gorgeous BTW


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 19, 2019)

Sorry for the typo - It is indeed Phrag. Rising Son


----------



## monocotman (Nov 19, 2019)

Love it. Let me know if you ever decide to send plants to Europe,
David


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks - it's the best of the few seedlings we kept. I'd love to be able to ship to Europe, but we just don't produce enough product to satisfy both markets.


----------



## abax (Nov 19, 2019)

That flower is outstanding. The white ring around
the top of the pouch sets of the red beautifully.
Are the white shadings down the pouch fenestrations?


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 20, 2019)

I corrected title from sun to son.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 20, 2019)

A real beauty! Great job.

Do you have plan to offer anything like this in the future Tom?


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 20, 2019)

Angie said:


> I corrected title from sun to son.


Thanks, Angie! Hope you're doing well.....


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 20, 2019)

abax said:


> That flower is outstanding. The white ring around
> the top of the pouch sets of the red beautifully.
> Are the white shadings down the pouch fenestrations?


Yes, they are fenestrations.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 20, 2019)

e-spice said:


> A real beauty! Great job.
> 
> Do you have plan to offer anything like this in the future Tom?


We may have a division available late 2020. We have a flask or two in the lab using the same parents, but they are slow....so I guess the answer is none available now, and for a while.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 20, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Yes, they are fenestrations.


.....and here's the last shot taken today showing them more clearly, as well as the flatness of this flower.


----------



## grubea (Nov 20, 2019)

Very nice!!


----------



## abax (Nov 20, 2019)

Lovely. I'd call that red shade watermelon.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 20, 2019)

I know I already commented today but wow that's nice.


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 20, 2019)

What a gorgeous thing. Well done, sir!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 21, 2019)

It looks like a super high end besseae. Stunning!
I wonder if it will breed on?

David


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 21, 2019)

monocotman said:


> It looks like a super high end besseae. Stunning!
> I wonder if it will breed on?
> 
> David


I'll probably use the pollen on something but the plant is not a strong grower so I'd hesitate using it as a capsule parent. Might be a good candidate for our upcoming Grodan Grow Cube experiment.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 1, 2019)

lovely


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 15, 2019)

Hard to believe, but this flower opened on Nov. 18 and is showing no sign of falling off. (27 days!) The downside is that it's a single growth plant with no evidence of a new growth yet. Scary....


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 15, 2019)

..........and here we are a couple of hours later. Bummer.......


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2019)

Is there another bud?


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 15, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Is there another bud?


Yes, but I’m going to cut off the inflorescence because the plant is weak and I’d hate to lose it.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 16, 2019)

Gorgeous, love this flower!


----------



## abax (Dec 16, 2019)

Smart move Tom, although a bit of a heartbreaker.


----------

